# If money was no object what sailboat would you buy?



## 508422 (Aug 26, 2018)

You just hit the 300 million dollar mega millions. Old or new, pretty or ugly, big or small, fast or slow, what would you buy BUT you can only have one boat to sail. I know most folks have given it some thought.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

The moderators have reviewed the prior decision to lock this thread. The decision was reached to unlock this discussion That decision was based on an agreement that there is a sufficient difference between a "Favorite Modern Boat" and the "Sailboat that you would buy if money were no object" that this thread does not represent a redundant discussion running concurrently.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

An expedition ship
Loaded with toys
Onboard distillery
All-bikini crew


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

RegisteredUser said:


> All-bikini crew


EEEW


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

If I'm going to be sailing the boat myself, then same answer for me as in the "favorite modern design" thread: Seaward 32 RK (sorry Contrarian...).

However, if we're really dreaming and I have the $$$ for a crew too, then I'd go for a Leopard 50 cat.


----------



## pilott (Aug 18, 2016)

If money was no object, I'd have to tour around all the manufacturers and take a test-sail to see which I liked best!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The sailing yacht M5 (formerly Mirabella), plus crew, would do just fine. Why not?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

As I aspire to massive wealth I have often pondered getting on my new 150 footer, barrelling on the the Bridge and saying to the captain: "Yay! Gimme the wheely bit and 3 sheets to the wind!" 
To which he can say "Oh, no-na-no. As this vessel is over 24 meters its only I who have legal authority to spin the 'wheely bit'. You as the owner get to sit over there and DON'T TOUCH NOTHIN!" 

A pretty lux 23.99999 meter boat (80ft LWL?) is what I want. Master & Commander - with that bikini 👙 crew 😍


Mark


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

If money were truly no object, and I could quit my job and sail the world, I would want a nice fully-outfitted Hallberg-Rassy 44.

If I'm still working the next 15 years and my sailing is restricted to weekends and week-long trips on the Chesapeake, I'm torn between my love of the Morris 36 daysailer and the party-sized cockpit and performance of the Dehler 34. I also really like the new Bavaria 34. I think I'm starting to appreciate modern 'condo-cruising' boat designs I once sneered at - I think lowering my dog into our dinghy from the boom and asking my friends to move around every time we tack is bending my taste.

The M36 daysailer:








M36 Daysailer by Morris Yachts | A Modern Classic Sailboat


The Morris Yachts, M36 Modern Classic set the standard for daysailers by being the first to feature a self-tacking jib, sail handling systems and helm control pods that are now often copied, but never perfected. The M36 is truly sailing excellence anchored by The Hinckley Company, Sparkman &...




morrisyachts.com


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

If I could buy what ever boat I wanted right now, it would likely would be a custom decked expedition kevlar sailing canoe. But, I think a boat like that would only be $20-25k, so I feel like I would have some money left over for a really nice day sailer.

34 foot carbon beach cat?














__





Catamarans Sextant Marine | Toro 34


Kayaks and catamarans specialist in Quebec. Sextant Marine distributes the Hobie Cat, Falcon Marine and Toro 34 products.




www.sextantmarine.com


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> As this vessel is over 24 meters its only I who have legal authority to spin the 'wheely bit'.


Is this really a thing? In the aviation world, the pilot in command has to be at the controls and aware of and responsible for all activity, but is not required to be the one actually manipulating the controls. In smaller aircraft, they are permitted to allow a non-license individual to turn the wheely. I've frequently done so, in acceptable conditions, where the aircraft does not statutorily require two pilots.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Other than a day skippering a foiling boat, like the AC72s, It would have to be a big gaff topsail schooner like Zaca. Get a bunch of like minded people together and go *sailing*. Ports o call, who needs 'em?


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Good question. When I was working a startup with hopes of doing an IPO I dreamed of a Swan 50. I came to realize that it would require a crew and I don't manage people well. So if  when I win the lottery I will purchase a new Omni or Southerly 40 with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Just one?
-26-30' for local daysailing.
-Something around 40' for getting away from people for a few weeks. (Pacific Seacraft?)
-Something 50-60' for the big adventures. (Amel maybe?) 
Bikini dock staff and crew to deal with all the things I don't want to.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

Phil makes a good point here - I already have two sailboats, one for cruising and one for lake daysailing. If money were no object it probably wouldn't be just one dream boat, but a fleet.


----------



## 22catcapri (Feb 21, 2017)

This...


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Something along the lines of a Garcia. But not so big, just me and the wife thank you.

And NOT new. I have spoken to a few folks who have bought new semi-custom aluminum boats and none would do it again. No, I would want to see, feel and touch what I am buying.


----------



## jeremiahblatz3 (Jul 3, 2018)

Seawind 1370 with daggerboards instead of mini-keels and retractible electric outboards instead of the inboards. (And a UFO to blast around with while on anchor.)


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I'd likely not go crazy on my boat. I like the C&C 99 (as it seems to fit ALL the checkboxes I'd want), but the rest of my $$ from 300 million (in your example) would be pay off the house and 2 or 3 items outstanding, then rest then to hand out to friends/family.

I'm a pretty simple guy, I'd just love to not have to worry about money anymore. I'd love for my wife to not have to work so hard. I'd also love to help a bunch of people out who I know need it. I'll be perfectly honest as well. I love the folks I work with, but I'm underpaid, and understaffed, with little hope of it getting better. To not have my life revolve around 9-5 would be enough reward (if I ever had 9-5 I'd be forever grateful as it is). Having spent 35 years in the workforce, and 23 of that in IT, I'm about burnt out.

I've been pretty lucky in life already, I'm by no means "rich" but have made enough to own the things I want. My C&C 32 is more boat than I ever thought I'd own. I love it. It's not perfect by any stretch, and sailing an inland lake leaves a lot to be desired, but if I never get more money, or another boat, I'd likely be OK with that. I truly love to sail, and a laser would be OK too.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I would keep the boat I have. I would hire a team of the most expert laborers, get a lawn chair, sit down, put my feet up, and watch them make my boat beautiful again.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

If I had $300m I would have a 100’+ crewed yacht and live the real life.

If it is a boat my wife and I had to manage ourselves it would a metal boat around 46’ in a sailboat. Something like a nice Waterline steel boat of one of the modern alum. If a power boat it would be something around 60’ with some style to it.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Don L said:


> If I had $300m I would have a 100'+ crewed yacht and live the real life.
> 
> If it is a boat my wife and I had to manage ourselves it would a metal boat around 46' in a sailboat. Something like a nice Waterline steel boat of one of the modern alum. If a power boat it would be something around 60' with some style to it.


63 foot older Hatteras walk through w/two rngine rooms was the best handling motor yacht I've ever operated, without a bow thruster. I operated her alone and never had any problems. Going from Mauntauk to Atlantic City I had a hurricane a couple of hundred miles to the east and the swells were pretty big. Coffee cup stayed right there on the dash as the stabilizers did their thing.


----------



## dinosdad (Nov 19, 2010)

I’m undecided What boat , but I am positive my days of sanding and applying bottom paint would be over ! Either a classic like a Alden challenger39 in Bristol condition ( hey I’d be rich , wouldn’t be me spending all the time sanding and varnishing) or a new Catalina 545 ...opposite ends of the spectrum but I love the lines of the classics ....and love the walk through transom , separate shower , and centerline berth of the moderns , first world problems............


----------



## Telesail (Dec 28, 2011)

hpeer said:


> Something along the lines of a Garcia. But not so big, just me and the wife thank you.
> 
> And NOT new. I have spoken to a few folks who have bought new semi-custom aluminum boats and none would do it again. No, I would want to see, feel and touch what I am buying.


I remember seeing your boat in Dominica back in February - we moored alongside in the Aluminium Semi Custom boat but unfortunately did not get a chance to meet and chat. But I can reassure you that we would do it again, this time applying everything that we learned from the first build...


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Telesail,

Ah, so you saw the Bananna Boat! LOL

Sorry we missed you. Hopefully our oaths will cross once again.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

I've managed enough people before retiring that I have no desire to manage anyone in retirement especially on a boat. The boat is a place to bring along people who want to be there for the right reason. Any boat that requires a paid crew is off the list. What's the point? Did a crewed charter only once, great crew, wonderful in fact, amusing for a day or so to get handed umbrella drinks, then boredom. I'm not on a boat to be taken for a ride. I guess I'll keep what I got. OK, maybe have many duplicate smaller boats that I can sail myself in multiple exotic locations and a Net Jets card .


----------



## Interlude (Jun 16, 2016)

If I had $300 million for a boat, I would drop about $50k of it on Interlude with the Pacific Seacraft refit program to bring her back to Bristol (new) condition in all areas (though she is in pretty good condition already) including some fancy new electronic stuff and then have the balance of $299,950,000 for what the hell ever I wish to do, which would certainly look like chartering some of those 'modern' designs and let others deal with 'all the stuff' on them!

...like this one! 



just sayin!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I totally get not generally wanting to have crew. I never thought I would either (and I still don't expect it in my future). However, I've met a few specific crew members I could easily spend months with, traveling the globe. That's unique. If I never had to make another meal, while underway, I'm really good with that.

Different from a crewed charter, it's still your boat. You helm when you feel like it, you sleep when you feel like it. You have no standard watch. That's pretty luxurious. 

Ironically, having the owner aboard 24/7 is not a great pitch for hiring crew. Many owners are real jerks and they never get a break, if they never go away. I know crew who would say that it's the owners guests that are the most difficult and more likely to treat them like dirt. On the other hand, they often hate just babysitting an unused, unoccupied boat at the slip. Many are doing just that, since Covid began.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Minnewaska said:


> On the other hand, they often hate just babysitting an unused, unoccupied boat at the slip. Many are doing just that, since Covid began.


We ended our one and only charter (crewed on a Leopard 50) at Yacht Haven Grande in St. Thomas. This was the second week in March, just as Covid was hitting really hard. We got to port on Friday; by Monday, most of the US was shut down. Anyway, our 50 foot catamaran, which I thought was so big and luxurious, came to her berth next to the biggest superyachts I have ever seen in person. We saw the crews on some of the boats going to and fro, cleaning and working away. But as we were leaving the marina complex, we walked past the area reserved for crews of visiting yachts, and it was full of young, uniformed and seemingly bored crews, just sitting around. And this was before the general shut down that has since paralyzed the islands.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

some sailors suffer from poor dream ability


----------



## Keyframe42 (Aug 24, 2020)

capta said:


> Other than a day skippering a foiling boat, like the AC72s, It would have to be a big gaff topsail schooner like Zaca. Get a bunch of like minded people together and go *sailing*. Ports o call, who needs 'em?
> View attachment 137717


I thought along these lines when I saw the post, then I read everyone else's reply and thought I was being a naïve newby, glad to see more seasoned sailors are thinking the same way, btw, i am a crappy sailor but if you need crew i bet I could make one hell of a cook if your a fan of Asian fusion.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Keyframe42 said:


> I thought along these lines when I saw the post, then I read everyone else's reply and thought I was being a naïve newby, glad to see more seasoned sailors are thinking the same way, btw, i am a crappy sailor but if you need crew i bet I could make one hell of a cook if your a fan of Asian fusion.


If you can cook any good meal on a tilt, when the boat is sailing well at sea, you're hired. Just remember there are 3 watches, twice a day, that need to be fed, not just 3 meals a day. Cook's job is one with a lot of responsibility.


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

> If I'm going to be sailing the boat myself, then same answer for me as in the "favorite modern design" thread: Seaward 32 RK (sorry Contrarian...).


No need to be sorry, it's your money but if you come into a pile of cash, You're buying the booze for the christening party ! On the other hand if by some freak of nature I were to come into $300 plus million I too would be buying a Seaward 32 . I would have it painted like a clorox bottle, then I would buy the marina where you keep your boat so that I could put it in the slip next to yours for you to admire. 🤪


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Well, if money was no object, my choices would still be limited by the size of the dock in front on my waterfront house that I no doubt would have already bought with my new found wealth!

I wouldn't go with a super yacht, I would still like something that my wife and I could handle ourselves. Most likely under 50ft. 

There are so many beautiful yachts to choose from, I would have to do some serious shopping around before I choose one!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Yeah, multiple boats and fly between them! We have 2. We could use in Chile, and NZ and SE Asia.

oh, fogot, Covid. 😤


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Helipad is a must


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

contrarian said:


> No need to be sorry, it's your money but if you come into a pile of cash, You're buying the booze for the christening party ! On the other hand if by some freak of nature I were to come into $300 plus million I too would be buying a Seaward 32 . I would have it painted like a clorox bottle, then I would buy the marina where you keep your boat so that I could put it in the slip next to yours for you to admire. 🤪


If I win 300M, I will not only buy the booze, I'll fly you in for the party.


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

Thats a Party I don't want to miss !!!


----------



## Calmwater (Aug 5, 2018)

Swan 65


----------



## ssteakley (Oct 6, 2002)

Pacific Seacraft 40. All the boat I need,


----------



## cas206 (Mar 25, 2011)

Bristol Channel Cutter 28. Always wanted one.


----------



## mickeyrouse (Oct 10, 2000)

508422 said:


> You just hit the 300 million dollar mega millions. Old or new, pretty or ugly, big or small, fast or slow, what would you buy BUT you can only have one boat to sail. I know most folks have given it some thought.


I already own (and have for 25 years) what for me is the ultimate sailboat. "Bluebonnet" is a Hinckley Bermuda 40. It is a beautiful head-turning boat. Can't tell you how many times entering a new harbor or on the water that strangers approach us, asking "what is that boat? She's BEAUTIFUL!" She is extremely safe, (transAtlantic crossings, circumnavigations, none known to have rolled or been dis-masted) easily sailed, fabulous craftsmanship, plenty of room for two, yet easily handled by her early seventies crew. In my 5 decades of sailing I know of no other boat I would trade her for. Anything bigger would likely either mean more crew or more power and failure-prone gadgets. So I'll keep her.
BUT.....if the blank check were to appear, I could easily imagine where to direct the largess. Obviously, every boat would be due for upgrades, even though we've been through one complete, total, re-fit (plus various minor updates) for everything except cabinet work, spars, water tanks, and deck hardware. Electronics go obsolete so quickly that they're pretty much outdated by time of installation. So go for the latest trinkets. Sails: main 3 yrs, Genoa, brand new (not even bent on), mizzenmast, 10 years- replace 'em all. Spars- carbon fiber. standing rigging- 10 years- replace. Running rigging- replace. Exterior canvas sail covers, dodger, bimini- fading, replace. Topsides and house- repaint. Deck hardware: re-chrome. Varnish: it's in the sun 365 days a year. It ALWAYS needs re-doing. Interior cushions: they don't smell new anymore-replace. Wiring and plumbing- replaced in last ten years with bigger and better grades- it's free money, so do that too. Get new ground tackle- the existing gear is no longer spiffy- check that box. Domestic equipment (stove, sinks, reefer, water heater, holding tank, toilet, A/C, propane system, cabin heater) shouldn't be overlooked- ditto for all of that. Cabinet hardware: of course. Electrical fixtures (need latest LED technology)- absolutely. Engine? The oil in the present Westerbeke needs changing, so.....
Have I left anything out? Quite likely. A few years ago we were faced with a "do we or don't we " question after our boat sank in a hurricane. We got a quote from Hinckley of doing all the above tasks on our boat. They re-do older boats quite frequently, so an estimate was based on recent projects as well as those under way. The figure 10 years ago was $300K, or roughly half the cost of a new boat.

Now, here's my point: knowing how my wife and I have enjoyed the sailing life these many years, I can think of nothing that a different boat would do to enhance it or make it richer. I'm always open for looking great and systems of increased reliability. But looking for the perfect boat? We already have it.


----------



## mickeyrouse (Oct 10, 2000)

Do not mean to imply WE have made numerous transAtlantic crossings or circumnavigation. But Bermuda 40’s have in other hands.


----------



## Chili Palmer (Oct 16, 2012)

J Class. K4 (Endeavor) to be specific.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

So I am now rich beyond comprehension. The question would be what boats, would i buy. Off the top of my head.
A Hylas 49 for long range cruising.





A corsair to camp and race on when at home.





And a hot planing dinghy. I would hire a consultant to pick a boat for me, prep it and train me and my wife on how to handle the 35 foot upgrade. I would hire a realtor to find my new home with a dock.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

mickeyrouse said:


> A few years ago we were faced with a "do we or don't we " question after our boat sank in a hurricane.


Wow. That's a gut punch. What did you do? IIRC, Bermuda 40s came in both fiberglass and wood. That may not be accurate, but which is yours and how did you recover from the sinking. (presumably at the slip or mooring?)


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I could be wrong, but i seriously doubt someone with $300M would go out and buy some of these old boats. 😉


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

I would pay to have someone complete the restoration of the boat I currently have...a Columbia 50, which I really love, but is taking buckets of time and money to complete but will be well worth it in the end. The rest would get invested in friends and family, and to start a foundation. .


----------



## jtsailjt (Aug 1, 2013)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> As I aspire to massive wealth I have often pondered getting on my new 150 footer, barrelling on the the Bridge and saying to the captain: "Yay! Gimme the wheely bit and 3 sheets to the wind!"
> To which he can say "Oh, no-na-no. As this vessel is over 24 meters its only I who have legal authority to spin the 'wheely bit'. You as the owner get to sit over there and DON'T TOUCH NOTHIN!"
> 
> A pretty lux 23.99999 meter boat (80ft LWL?) is what I want. Master & Commander - with that bikini ? crew ?
> ...


Had to chuckle at this, visualizing you aboard an 80' sailboat touring the world with an all bikini crew as you continued your adventurous lifestyle that would soon be making headlines all around the world. But I bet that after a couple years of it, you'd be longing to be back aboard a 30 0r 40 something footer, still with an all bikini crew of course, though somewhat smaller and less melodramatic than a whole boatload would be. It would be quite entertaining to see you exploring whether I was right about that and in the meantime at least half the members of this forum, myself included, would be begging to come for a test "sail" with you and your crew..

If money were truly no object I think I'd personally prefer something no bigger than about 60' that I' could sail and mostly maintain myself, with just occasional hired help for the really monotonous stuff and really technical engine stuff. The biggest reason I'd like to go bigger than the 47' boat I now have is to gain a bit more storage and a proper engine room where all the systems could be easily accessed. Other than that, I think my current 47' boat is just about the right size for me.


----------



## seattle sailor (Sep 5, 2020)

508422 said:


> You just hit the 300 million dollar mega millions. Old or new, pretty or ugly, big or small, fast or slow, what would you buy BUT you can only have one boat to sail. I know most folks have given it some thought.


30 years 30 years ago I was hit by a super tanker and sunk but the Coast Guard found the guilty Tango and they paid me a great deal of money for the loss of my boat the reason we did not lose our lives why is because I had built the boat was watertight bulkheads and even though it was hit amidships it took a while to sink so at that point I had a lot of money to buy a new boat and I picked a 1971 swan it's a 40 foot boat I've had it now for 30 years I very happy with it I can just about single-handed even though I'm 88 years old I still take it out it has a good motion at sea I've never satisfied was it it's very well-built even in the areas where you normally don't look and even if I had a ton of money I would not buy another boat thank you for asking


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

No one should have a big boat, just for the sake of it. But they can be hands down more comfortable, with more creature comforts. Why take a sun shower, when a 20 gallon hot water heater is available? The limiter is one's ability to operate and the cost to maintain them.

While quality boat yards are still hard to find, at any price, the thought of having a limitless budget to maintain one's boat does open up the possibilities. When money is no object, there are yards that deliver, for just that proposition. In our area, Hinckley and the Newport Shipyard come to mind. 

A boat might still get too big to handle an emergency at sea, but with limitless funds, it would never be too big to have it professionally maintained in top reliable condition. Perhaps this blank check would even partially address emergencies. There comes a point, where a couple just couldn't handle an emergency with the sails. Even on our 54ft boat, I've been relegated to lashing them to the lifelines twice over the past decade and motoring to our destination. One was a jammed headsail furler and the main pulled the bolt rope out. You get into 60 or 70 foot boats and they have motoring ranges of 1000+ nm. The 100ft+ can cross oceans on diesel, if necessary. You could get away with cutting the sails free, if you had no other choice, or at least destroy the sail, while securing it. Buy another.


----------



## s_ruffner (Aug 5, 2019)

I answered on the other "modern boats" thread, having confused these two, but the direct answer to this is: I would go right out and order a Wauquiez Centurion 57.


----------



## seattle sailor (Sep 5, 2020)

Minnewaska said:


> No one should have a big boat, just for the sake of it. But they can be hands down more comfortable, with more creature comforts. Why take a sun shower, when a 20 gallon hot water heater is available? The limiter is one's ability to operate and the cost to maintain them.
> 
> While quality boat yards are still hard to find, at any price, the thought of having a limitless budget to maintain one's boat does open up the possibilities. When money is no object, there are yards that deliver, for just that proposition. In our area, Hinckley and the Newport Shipyard come to mind.
> 
> A boat might still get too big to handle an emergency at sea, but with limitless funds, it would never be too big to have it professionally maintained in top reliable condition. Perhaps this blank check would even partially address emergencies. There comes a point, where a couple just couldn't handle an emergency with the sails. Even on our 54ft boat, I've been relegated to lashing them to the lifelines twice over the past decade and motoring to our destination. One was a jammed headsail furler and the main pulled the bolt rope out. You get into 60 or 70 foot boats and they have motoring ranges of 1000+ nm. The 100ft+ can cross oceans on diesel, if necessary. You could get away with cutting the sails free, if you had no other choice, or at least destroy the sail, while securing it. Buy another.


Unfortunately you cannot rely on professional people I know of one case where the yard forgot to tie the batteries down they came adrift and knocked off the Seacock and the boat sank and the reason we know about it is because the people were rescued by a freighter and told the tale. I'm 88 years old and I still have the capability to climb the mast to free a furled sail or Take a sail down this is very important you have to be self-sufficient I met a man once, he came all the way from Japan his main seal failed at the stitches and each night he will take the sale down and hand sewed the open seam he single-handedly the boat


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Peter J. Lange said:


> Unfortunately you cannot rely on professional people


I get the point, I could write a book on the miserable service I have received at numerous boat yards. However, the thread is about unlimited funds. I'm suggesting that applies to maintaining the vessel, not just buying it. Therefore, you have a boat manager too, who insures all the work is done correctly and timely. You have it done at the top yard, where rates are 50% higher and they get to know the boat inside and out and find things you don't even notice. There are mega yachts that cross oceans and don't require the owner to be self sufficient. A fighter pilot is not self sufficient, from the cockpit. They are able to rely upon dozens of others to insure the vessel/aircraft is sound.

If you don't have crew at sea, I agree with needing a degree of self sufficiency. I'm suggesting the issues may be fewer, if aboard a vessel that is tip top condition, with systems replaced on time, not on failure. One's resolution may be more flexible too, if it's of no financial concern to have to replace a sail, when arriving in port, or pay someone to fish out a cut halyard. As I've pointed out, most larger vessels hold enough fuel to motor out most all passages, if required.



Peter J. Lange said:


> I'm 88 years old and I still have the capability to climb the mast to free a furled sail or Take a sail down


That's impressive.

Who's Dorothy and what does she have to do with the post?


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

What was that mega yachts name? My Song? That went over the side of the ship carting it. Or the big high end yacht that lost its keel off Spain? Then look at the Navy ships, they have big budgets and big crews, but still manage to hit other ships. 

Commercial ships sail with minimum crew and minimum maintenance.

Sometimes more hands means more screw ups.


----------



## M&D Legacy (Oct 13, 2020)

508422 said:


> You just hit the 300 million dollar mega millions. Old or new, pretty or ugly, big or small, fast or slow, what would you buy BUT you can only have one boat to sail. I know most folks have given it some thought.


I just want an Amel Super Maramu.......2007-ish? Then use the rest of the money to travel, keep her tip-top.......


----------



## seattle sailor (Sep 5, 2020)

Minnewaska said:


> I get the point, I could write a book on the miserable service I have received at numerous boat yards. However, the thread is about unlimited funds. I'm suggesting that applies to maintaining the vessel, not just buying it. Therefore, you have a boat manager too, who insures all the work is done correctly and timely. You have it done at the top yard, where rates are 50% higher and they get to know the boat inside and out and find things you don't even notice. There are mega yachts that cross oceans and don't require the owner to be self sufficient. A fighter pilot is not self sufficient, from the cockpit. They are able to rely upon dozens of others to insure the vessel/aircraft is sound.
> 
> If you don't have crew at sea, I agree with needing a degree of self sufficiency. I'm suggesting the issues may be fewer, if aboard a vessel that is tip top condition, with systems replaced on time, not on failure. One's resolution may be more flexible too, if it's of no financial concern to have to replace a sail, when arriving in port, or pay someone to fish out a cut halyard. As I've pointed out, most larger vessels hold enough fuel to motor out most all passages, if required.
> 
> ...


I joined this post because I wanted to point out that it doesn't take vast amounts of money to have and enjoy a sailboat. A sailboat is just like a toy. I like to play with my toys and occasionally invite friends or when I need a crew. Dorothy crewed at the Spring Series when we took first place. She wanted to make up for the second place we got at the Swan rendez vous. When we have toys we get a great deal of satisfaction from maintaining them in top condition and to show them off. Having a hired hand working on it doesn't give the satisfaction: I wanna play with it myself. I feel that way with my cars and motorcycles. I have met and sailed with some owners of big yachts who hire the help because there is too much work and they are too busy. They were all very nice persons and left the sailing to us, mostly. At the finish of a race, especially if you are first to finish, you always give the helm to the owner to cross the finish line. I think there are many sailors just like me who enjoy a smaller size boat they can handle by themselves even though they just won the lottery. They might have their boat shipped to St. Thomas USVI for convenience. They may stay in an air conditioned hotel at Rio Dulce, Guatemala and have their food served rather than staying aboard. I happen to like female crew, they brighten my days. Their pictures are part of my sailing life. Does






that answer your question?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Peter J. Lange said:


> Does that answer your question?


Other than asking who Dorothy was, I didn't pose a question. I gave a point of view on how the options for boats changes, based on the thread title of having unlimited funds. You're welcome to stand connected to a vessel that you do all the work on it personally. No wrong answer here. I'd have one that is more comfortable and capable, sail it myself, but pay others to keep it in like-new condition. I've never seen an owner maintained boat that was as good as I'm suggesting, because it's cost prohibitive. I'm talking about replacing everything on a schedule. Not, for example, waiting for bilge pumps to fail, before replacing them. I think an argument can be made it's a safer approach.


----------



## catalina0029 (Aug 26, 2020)

A Westsail 42


----------



## s_ruffner (Aug 5, 2019)

I don't feel the need for an enormously expensive boat up front; it's very clear to me the cost of the boat is just the initial outlay; regardless, the real expense is ongoing maintenance. But i suspect that getting a new boat at least saves the cost of refit items.


----------



## mickeyrouse (Oct 10, 2000)

Minnewaska said:


> Wow. That's a gut punch. What did you do? IIRC, Bermuda 40s came in both fiberglass and wood. That may not be accurate, but which is yours and how did you recover from the sinking. (presumably at the slip or mooring?)


Bermuda 40's have only been built in fiberglass. However, you may be thinking of the the Hinckley Pilot, which were first launched in wood. Pilot hull #9 and thereafter were fiberglass. 
The re-birth of Bluebonnet was quite a story. It was a dock sinking assisted by the local bar pilots. I spent 4 years on the re-fit. If you're into the granular details, I recorded the complete narrative on Flickr. Photos are posted in reverse order at www.Flickr.com/ photos/mickeyrouse. I have never regretted the four years (working full time) it took to bring her back, and hope I never have to make that call again. I only have one of those in me. We still sail her quite often.


----------



## CaribouCapt (Apr 22, 2019)

Well, If money were truly no object, I'd have to make a hard decision between a Hallberg-Rassy 50 and a SWAN 48. Fortunately, I'm not in a position where I'm forced to make that tough decision. Not that I don't burn a few calories thinking about it from time to time! ;-)

Anything bigger would require a crew and even if I had the money to pay for the crew, it would just take the fun out of it.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Come on people, $300M!!!! Try to at least dream of a $1m boat.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Don L said:


> Come on people, $300M!!!! Try to at least dream of a $1m boat.


I think my shopping list included a million dollar boat, and a couple million dollar home to park it in front of. I would buy a bunch of "toys" figure out how much it would take to support them and donate the rest or set a charity for sailors in need.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Don L said:


> Come on people, $300M!!!! Try to at least dream of a $1m boat.


Don, its been a while since you've been boat shopping. Brokers now want a Million for a trailer-sailer!


----------



## seattle sailor (Sep 5, 2020)

jephotog said:


> I think my shopping list included a million dollar boat, and a couple million dollar home to park it in front of. I would buy a bunch of "toys" figure out how much it would take to support them and donate the rest or set a charity for sailors in need.


It used to be that a boat, a decent sailboat would cost just as much as a house . being that here in Seattle even a small house goes for almost a million dollars dreaming of a million-dollar boat is not very outrageous just being realistic


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Peter J. Lange said:


> It used to be that a boat, a decent sailboat would cost just as much as a house . being that here in Seattle even a small house goes for almost a million dollars dreaming of a million-dollar boat is not very outrageous just being realistic


I think there is also an inverse in long term value of a boat vs a home. A new million dollar boat vs a new million dollar home, 10 years later the house could double in value where the boat might be worth half what you paid.

I rethought my budget, with $300m burning a hole in my pocket I think i would go with this boat. I like the separate showers.






Passport boats for sale - YachtWorld


Find Passport boats for sale in your area & across the world on YachtWorld. Offering the best selection of Passport boats to choose from.




www.yachtworld.com


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Don, its been a while since you've been boat shopping. Brokers now want a Million for a trailer-sailer!


Did I write $1M ? That must have been a typo and i met $10M


----------



## seattle sailor (Sep 5, 2020)

jephotog said:


> I think there is also an inverse in long term value of a boat vs a home. A new million dollar boat vs a new million dollar home, 10 years later the house could double in value where the boat might be worth half what you paid.
> 
> I rethought my budget, with $300m burning a hole in my pocket I think i would go with this boat. I like the separate showers.
> 
> ...


I looked at the spec's and find the anchors way too small. Mantus makes anchors that can be taken apart for handling and storage and one of those should be aboard IMHO. Also, I think they should have gone for Furuno or B&G electronics. It looks to me that a couple bought the boat, thinking that bigger is better and after a stormy night at sea they decided it was too big to handle. For that size boat you need at least 3 (three) strong and qualified AB sailors. Not when the weather is nice, but for when it get's nasty. So now the lady aboard finds she's reduced to cooking for the crew and planning the food supply. Little things: I know of a crew who, for some reason, dropped his spoon, forks and knives after eating into the scupper. eventually they ran low on dinnerware. I have been preaching for a long time to get a smallish boat where you can handle things by yourself, but people don't listen to me: bigger is better. How many times have I been in a nice port and saw the owners of those big yachts working on something that had broken and the owners of small yachts were ashore drinking beer. Small, well designed and built yachts can safely cross oceans and when things need repair, stuff is available even in out-of-the way places. Small masts can be taken down with local equipment. Moorage slips are easily found because the local fishermen have about the same size boats. I have sailed Motessier's red boat and found it delightful. Running lights were candles in a colored cup. (legally, they don't have to be electric lights) The whisker pole was bamboo, the engine a Perkins 4-108. That boat survived a beaching in Mexico. The hull was dented and hatches broke and it filled with sand, but was eventually made seaworthy and sailed to Port Townsend, WA. That was about a 40ft boat. It is now at LaRochelle in France and I heard that a grandson of his stole it and singlehanded it to New York. They did not allow him to sail it back to LaRochelle but a son of his was permitted to come along as crew


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

I have seen a couple of Joshuas. There is one in red in my marina in Newfoundland, pretty well worn, lots if welding been done on her. Then down in Carriacou we saw TWO in a mooring field. One was not much but the other was in fine kit, looking very sharp.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Outbound 52 no question


----------



## seattle sailor (Sep 5, 2020)

T37Chef said:


> Outbound 52 no question


Good luck with getting an Outbound 52 into Rio Dulce or into SF St. Francis Yacht Club with their draft


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Well if I HAD to pick SOMETHING I guess this would suffice. 😄
And it would slide right into Rio Dulce.






Alden boats for sale - YachtWorld


Find Alden boats for sale in your area & across the world on YachtWorld. Offering the best selection of Alden boats to choose from.




www.yachtworld.com


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

With 300 mega-large, I'm going to have my own waterfront slip, so marinas will be irrelevant!

Not that a big boat has to be end game, if money was unlimited, but I'm curious in a twist on the question. It's along the lines, I've stated above, but more specific.

If you never had to do a stitch of maintenance on your boat, because you had "shore-crew" that did everything, and you didn't care if you lost your sails (for example), because you'd just buy new, what is the biggest boat (ie most comfortable, not for show) you think a couple could actually sail. 

When I think of powerboats, I think that answer is commonly larger than most sailors think is acceptable. I'm not sure it should be, when maintenance is no longer a factor.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's a point that might clarify. I was in a lecture many years back, given by a former America's Cup crew member. He hated furling mains. His point was, if it jammed at sea, you'd have no way to recover. Someone from the audience asked, what to do, if faced with the problem. In a somewhat dismissive tone, he said you'd need to cut it away. 

Of course, no one is easily vounteering to sacrifice a perfectly good sail, so he was trying to implore the audience to stick to slab reefing. 

What if you really didn't care, if you had to cut off the exposed section, lash it to the deck and buy a new one, when you got to shore? 

I've had furling jams anyway, but have yet to ever need to sacrifice the sail to deal with it. They often required motoring, however.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Simply call your chase boat and tell them to bring over the new spare


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

RegisteredUser said:


> Simply call your chase boat and tell them to bring over the new spare


If you weren't crossing oceans, to desolate places, this is essentially what the mega-yachts do. Service crews pour over the boats, when the owner is away playing.

So again, how big (comfortable) a sailboat could a couple manage, with this approach? The thread is about dream land.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> What is the biggest boat (ie most comfortable, not for show) you think a couple could actually sail.


I sailed on a completely automated 60 footer with an array of buttons for every sheet and halyard. Tacking upwind was like playing a computer game. It was actually great fun.
So while the boat works, any size is fine.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> So while the boat works, any size is fine.


I've sailed a 70 footer, with the same push button experience. As long as it all works.

However, I've been aboard (not sailed) 100+ foot boats and everything seem far to spread out to pull it off. Maybe there comes a point, where they don't even consider the owner would sail short handed.

My answer to my own question is probably in the 70 to 80 foot range, depending on set up. Then again, maybe you could build a custom 100 ft boat with everything at the helm. Why not, I guess.


----------



## seattle sailor (Sep 5, 2020)

Minnewaska said:


> If you weren't crossing oceans, to desolate places, this is essentially what the mega-yachts do. Service crews pour over the boats, when the owner is away playing.
> 
> So again, how big (comfortable) a sailboat could a couple manage, with this approach? The thread is about dream land.


Well, if it is about dream land: If I were 30 years younger and if my wife hadn't passed away and she was a very good crew and I could sleep while she was on watch, and if I really thought voyaging by small sailboat was so wonderful: then I'd take my 40 ft Swan and go. But here we are: The Canadian border is closed. Maybe not for me because the Swan is documented as registered vessel and I have a 100 ton license to legally operate such a craft and I can claim to transit only Canadian waters. That is not where the problem lies: I'm old and have become sullen. My daughters say, I have always been that way. But I like to keep my own company, maybe chat a little about nothing much with neighbors or on the dock. Maybe when the virus imposed restrictions are lifted, and if i'm still around, I'll find myself another female and take the boat where she wants to go. Actually, while I am writing this I'm thinking: I have always done that and it was good, except for when this guy sank my boat. So, again, how big a sailboat and what kind would I buy? My Swan fits the bill very nicely. Thank you I'm good.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

How big? Out 44’er fits the bill well, maybe a bit too big as I have now crossed 70.

But displacement is a better measure of size, so I will say 20 tons is the upper limit - for us.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Minnewaska said:


> With 300 mega-large, I'm going to have my own waterfront slip, so marinas will be irrelevant!
> 
> Not that a big boat has to be end game, if money was unlimited, but I'm curious in a twist on the question. It's along the lines, I've stated above, but more specific.
> 
> If you never had to do a stitch of maintenance on your boat, because you had "shore-crew" that did everything, and you didn't care if you lost your sails (for example), because you'd just buy new, what is the biggest boat (ie most comfortable, not for show) you think a couple could actually sail.


Being uber rich, I might not do any major crossings. My biggest concern is how my wife would handle the potential stress of major crossings or storms. I might send her home to visit her family and hire a Captain and mate to help me sail the longer passages.

Or cost being no object, maybe my wife and I would rent a car and travel inland while the boat gets delivered to the next cruising ground. The Captain can oversee work needed while we celebrate Carnival or visit Machu Pichu. While I am in that neighborhood, maybe take a photo journey to Antartica. Then fly to meet the boat in the Med or Azores.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Are we changing the topic from winning $300M and deciding what sailboat to get?


----------



## Krystian1 (May 30, 2020)

Oyster 575 to cruise around the world in.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Few boats being built today would withstand the collision alleged above. Some time ago on amother forum there was a discussion and Bob Perry was deeply involved. We were discussing what constitutes a “blue water boat” and our definitions varied. Bob was pretty clear that he designs boats to a customer defined end. He may advise but its there money and there decisions and that modern boats keels will not withstand running into a brick wall at 7 knots. But they were still “blue water boats” because they did well in the deep ocean and were safe in that environment.

MY PERSONAL definition of a “blue water boat”, probably better described as an “expedition boat” is that I specifically want a boat that can sustain such a mishap without needing to be hauled immediately thereafter. And he noted that was a worthy design criteria for my intended purpose.

A couple of years ago a Fisher and I both grounded in similar conditions. The Fisher nearly sank and required extensive repairs. I put a big dent in the leading edge of my long fin keel (this being the Brewer 33’ Murray) which I later filled in with weld metal.

So looping back to the topic of the thread, should I hit the lotto and desire a new (to me) boat one of its criteria would be to withstand such a grounding and carry on. The skipper and his family came very close to requiring a rescue if not worse, they are lucky to be alive.


That grounding was entirely my fault, brain fart. But it scared me a good bit. Our big boat, with her cut away forefoot and 1/2” steel shoe would have just shrugged it off. She is a tough *****. One reason I love her and find her difficult to replace.

But it all comes down to how and where and under what circumstances you sail. No right or wrong.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Hey MODS, 
Can you split out this insurance conversation to a new thread?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

hpeer said:


> Hey MODS,
> Can you split out this insurance conversation to a new thread?


Done like a dinner. Send your donation to me direct....

Mark


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Mark,

My thanks.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

I can't even decide what boat I want for a period of more than 10 years. Fast. Cruise. Daysail. When I am in the mood for one of these, the others may be of no interest. Currently I'm in fast daysail mode. I was in cruise mode once. I've been in performance mode in the past. I'd have to figure out what mode was next and how long it would last.

If you could buy and road vehicle, would it be a huge RV, a super car, or a nice driving sedan? Depends on what you want to do.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I am still of mind that if I had $300M funds and wanted a couples cruising sailboat I would end up with a metal boat about 46’. I bet there has to be a custom or semi-custom boat builder for that, but have never dreamed this hard.

Now if I were a poor millionare there is a nice Waterline 46’ on the market I don't understand why it hasn't sold.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Don L said:


> Now if I were a poor millionare there is a nice Waterline 46' on the market I don't understand why it hasn't sold.


Probably because its a 20 year old steel boat which means its about to hit a really big and expensive point in its maintenance cycle and its about 7,000-8,000 lbs too heavy.


----------



## seattle sailor (Sep 5, 2020)

Moitesier sold his 40 ft steel boat laying on the beach full of sand and with a dent in the stbd side for $20 to two guys from Port Angeles, WA. They rigged a mast and sailed it home.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

$300Mil would get you a 250-270' motorboat from Delta marine or Westport. Room for 10-15 passengers, and crew quarters for another 8-15 too. Annual budget of a cool million for crew, lease it out at $300-500K per week. 

i'm sure that square rigged sailboat is close to the same cost etc. Some of you are not even close to spending 300mil on a boat.

I'm recalling in the 70s, didn't someone sail a 4 masted single handed boat for an OSTAR race across the Atlantic, around 200' long! Everything electronically push button controlled.

Any way, I guess one should also include a budget for the next x years, decide if you can truly spend 300 mil on the boat, and move on from there. I do know of one person with a Jeanneau 409 in Anacortes Wash, supposedly another in San Diego, sailing a 54' Jeanneau in the med. I'm thinking something like this is the way to go. Not saying a Jeanneau would be first or last choice........but on par. A few boats hear and their!

marty


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

blt2ski said:


> Some of you are not even close to spending 300mil on a boat.


Typical boater thinks they should spend it all on buying the boat.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

blt2ski said:


> I'm recalling in the 70s, didn't someone sail a 4 masted single handed boat for an OSTAR race across the Atlantic, around 200' long! Everything electronically push button controlled.


You are correct. Alain Colas single-handed the 236 foot "Club Mediterranee" in the 1976 Ostar trans-Atlantic race. It did not go well. But I am not sure that he used stored power. I seem to re call images of Colas using a coffee grinder.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

After today trying to work out a propane/Butane problem I don't care what the $300m boat is but I DEMAND a Chief Engineer, 2nd Engineer, 3 apprentice engineers and a fricken runner to go to the boat parts shop 4 times in the afternoon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Seen on FB.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Minnewaska said:


> Typical boater thinks they should spend it all on buying the boat.


Are or were we supposed to spend ALL or some on the boat, with the rest being for travel, crew etc?

If the amount is what we won only....... then I can see 1-5mil on a boat, use rest for maintenance, living, saving etc. If we won more, had to spend the 300mil on a boat, and also have funds for maintenance.....that is a different answer!

Then some will depend upon if its a one time 330 mil, or 165mil like some lotteries, or 330mil paid over 20-25 years.

Reality is there may not be a true correct answer. I would not be buying my 30 year old/foot Jeanneau! with those types of funds available to me. Depending upon where I want to go etc, I could see two or three boats of various sizes, not including dinghy types potentially around the world or locally. Size would depend upon mooring ability too.

It would not be a 30+ year old shoe/slipper of a boat, unless it was to be used locally, then I've always like the 12M boats from past Americas cup competitions. I'd have one for a toy boat if you will!

Marty


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Proof of concept that a stinkpot and electric iron are hardly distinquishable.


blt2ski said:


> Are or were we supposed to spend ALL or some on the boat, with the rest being for travel, crew etc?


Not defined in the opening post, I was just kidding that we see so many boat shoppers that plan to use virtually all their savings to buy the boat.

I did go back and read the opening criteria and it included the restriction that you could only have one boat. That does knock out the option of having several based in various locations.

I'm with you, I would have a much nicer boat. I've warmed to the idea of having crew, though I never thought I would. Maybe I'm getting older and things hurt more. The trick is having the right crew, which starts with the right Captain. With that kind of coin, you could afford the best (which includes personality).

Ironically, when it comes to a very large and comfortable sailboat, I think there is such thing as too big. The crazy big ones, like the ~300ft Maltese Falcon, typically just motor (yes, more than we already do). The sails are almost for show, or for entertaining. If you're not going to enjoy sailing the yacht, one might as well get a stinkpot.

With crew, you want enough room for them to have truly separate living, dining and relaxation quarters, which I don't think happens until at least 100ft. I'm going to throw 150ft out as the sweet spot in mega-sailing-yachts. I think they still sail, but have all the creature comforts. Probably a crew of about 4 (Captain, mate, chef, stew).

On a smaller scale, I'm sure I'd still tinker with my boat, but I'd hire a reputable Boat Manager to arrange for and oversee all maintenance. That is the key to getting it done right. If I want my bimini and dodger removed and cleaned...... please see to it, before I return. That's luxury.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

We have a brownstone. In Phillys historic district. Like many others in the neighborhood it was converted to apartments, ours is 4 but 6 to is typical. Now in retirement we have rented out the "owners unit" and have a "manager" run the building. Although my wife keeps on top of them t is a struggle just to get consistent monthly reports and when ever we go to Philly there is stuff we need to do. Original windows, sill rotted out and needed replacement, the Wife called 4 folks who were supposedly competent, the best answer she hot was a 1 year back log. It took me 2 days to do it myself, I am not fast and spent a lot of time complaining.

Beth Leonard in her book writes thar the first thing they learned is that you can pay professionals good money for crappy work. Everything needs to be at least inspected/supervised by yourself. At least until you gain sufficient confidence in your help.

That is true of our apartment building as much as it is true of our boat.

Do you remember the super sail yacht My Song? Stunningly beautiful, we would dink past it daily and ogle. She made a big splash in the Caribbean race circuit. It was inly a few years old. First they announced they were going to sail her to the med. Then they decided to shio her back because she needed unspecified "extensive repairs." She was in a custom designed cradle when she went iver the side, but continued to bash against the carrier. They finally retrieved the hulk, you could walk through some of the holes.

So much for putting my yacht in the hands of professionals.









Baltic 130 Custom Superyacht My Song "Beyond Repair"


The Baltic 130 My Song, which slipped from the deck of a transportation ship into the Mediterranean Sea, cannot be saved




www.boatinternational.com


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

hpeer said:


> We have a brownstone. In Phillys historic district.


Ironically, or coincidentally, I'm fairly familiar with that market. Particularly the section that borders on South Philly. Folks have been buying up the 3 story "brownstones" (not all are stone) and chopping them into apartments and making small fortunes. It's been on fire for the past ten years. Good for you, I'm sure you've done well.



hpeer said:


> So much for putting my yacht in the hands of professionals.


I think this really is a matter of who is doing the management. Even in the luxury space, billionaires are known to cheap out. Even super yachts have a budget. With an unlimited budget, you could afford the best, but it almost always costs more and may not leave a profit on something one was chartering or renting. Of course, in some cases, you can't access them, as their dance card is so full.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Not to drift too far afield, this block the trend has been reversing; take a 6 apt. building, gut it, make it an upscale single family home. Double the price. Before we bought it it was a 5 apt., we had it rezoned to 4 apt so we could get a normal mortgage, big points difference; we could not afford a commercial mortgage. That was 30 years ago, all paid off now. We could not afford to buy into this neighborhood now. 

We are pretty sure we don't want crew. As we are, and intend to stay, live aboard that would he awkward and doesn't fit our rather odd lifestyle. We are basically hermits.

So take that 300 million, spend 3 million on a boat, then have the rest to maintain it and our life style. Could just fly in whatever specialist I need to fix this or that. Or a crew maybe. Saw a couple on a Gun Boat that had a 5 man crew from China doing warranty work while they sipped umbrella drinks. I could do that. 😀

OR maybe buy a chase boat with crew. You know, like an off shore oil rig supply boat. Get one with a big enough lift to do haul outs! We could nust flit around on our boat acting like broke bohemians with our support vessel just over the horizon to rescue our butts.


----------



## Krystian1 (May 30, 2020)

I have heard this from a few different places. Being Rich is having a ton of money, being wealthy is having enough money that it can sustain your lifestyle. There is a story that talks about how John D Rockefeller after giving away the majority of his fortune to either his Family or Philanthropy didn't have enough to sustain his lifestly and his son had to chip in to help maintain him. The moral of the story is, even if you have 300M if you spend 30M a year it will last you 10-13 years then you are broke. If you have $2M and you spend 80k a year you can live for 30 years of of it. It's all about what lifestyle you are willing to live. 

I personally don't want $300M. The security you need to travel, the notoriety, No thanks. i rather have enough so i can live very comfortably without anyone knowing I exist. So weird as it sounds i would rather win 30-40M in Powerball then 300M or now 600M.


----------



## MoonBeamEstate (Jan 1, 2021)

So if you win, I'll split it with you 90% me, 10% you. Deal? I happen to agree with what you said.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Krystian1 said:


> I have heard this from a few different places. Being Rich is having a ton of money, being wealthy is having enough money that it can sustain your lifestyle. There is a story that talks about how John D Rockefeller after giving away the majority of his fortune to either his Family or Philanthropy didn't have enough to sustain his lifestly and his son had to chip in to help maintain him. The moral of the story is, even if you have 300M if you spend 30M a year it will last you 10-13 years then you are broke. If you have $2M and you spend 80k a year you can live for 30 years of of it. It's all about what lifestyle you are willing to live.
> 
> I personally don't want $300M. The security you need to travel, the notoriety, No thanks. i rather have enough so i can live very comfortably without anyone knowing I exist. So weird as it sounds i would rather win 30-40M in Powerball then 300M or now 600M.


I think you missed the class where one learns that money begets money. Just the interest from say half the 300m would be enough to live just about any reasonable lifestyle, operate the boat of your dreams, have the home you want (if a dirt dwelling is your thing) and perhaps a reasonably, expensive vehicle). None of the rich folks I spent my career working for let their money sit around doing nothing, as one tends to do when one doesn't have a $150,000 cushion.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Krystian1 said:


> The moral of the story is, even if you have 300M if you spend 30M a year it will last you 10-13 years then you are broke.


There is a 4% rule: if you live only spend 4% of what you have invested you can live in perpetuity. So with 300m, you can spend 12M a year. I know it would be hard to budget that but you could spend 1M on a boat one year then have to keep your budget to only 11M.

With 30M in the bank you would have to budget $1.2M a year. The entire time you are doing this your net worth is growing to match inflation. If you can somehow budget only to spend only $1m a year your net worth will multiply even faster and someday you could be rich.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

jephotog - you had me until you said "match inflation" hahahah.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

SHNOOL said:


> jephotog - you had me until you said "match inflation" hahahah.


Ya this current economic cycle has made this living off the 4% rule a little tough. I had to sell off one of my yachts and let some staff go.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

But you kept the planes?


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> But you kept the planes?


I only kept one of the planes, we had to let the 3rd pilot go, also sold the helicopter, things are rough. True story just not mine.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

jephotog said:


> I only kept one of the planes, we had to let the 3rd pilot go, also sold the helicopter, things are rough. True story just not mine.


You only kept one plane? What do you do if the ashtrays get full or the on-board bar runs out of single malt?


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

mstern said:


> You only kept one plane? What do you do if the ashtrays get full or the on-board bar runs out of single malt?


Still got two pilots, their primary job is to maintain and fly the airplane. Their job security comes from them keeping the snacks and liquor cabinet stocked to my standards.


----------



## soleadas9 (6 mo ago)




----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

jephotog said:


> I only kept one of the planes, we had to let the 3rd pilot go, also sold the helicopter, things are rough. True story just not mine.


I put my planes into contract and rental fleets so you guys that sold all your planes will buy me new ones.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

PhilCarlson said:


> I put my planes into contract and rental fleets so you guys that sold all your planes will buy me new ones.


Sounds like a way to make a small fortune.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

jephotog said:


> Sounds like a way to make a small fortune.


Out of a big fortune?


----------

